# Diabetic foot infection code sequence



## kcarlyle (Jan 4, 2017)

Please advise diagnosis code sequence for a "left diabetic foot infection with cellulitis and abscess.  Open wound clean."

E11.621
L97.529
L03.116
L02.612


----------

